# Congo tetra and veiltail angel fish as tankmates



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I believe that if the congo's were kept in large enough number's, that they might confine any nipping amongst themselves but there is always the chance ,that one or two will turn out to be more belligerent than the other's.
Few folks are willing to plop down the $$ for a dozen or two of the congo's that go for around nine to ten dollars in my neck of the woods ,and this often result's in not a large enough group of these fish.
Would in my view need at least a dozen.
Another factor to consider is that Angelfish are not nearly as fast at feeding time as the congo tetra's or any other tetra's for that matter.
This can often result in either angelfish not getting enough food and subsequent poor development,,or too much food being offered and water quality becoming compromised much more easily/quickly than need be = sickly fish.
If the Angelfish are large enough,then larger, slow sinking pellet type food' s could be offered to them and flake for the tetra's .
Bleeding heart tetra's I have kept with angelfish for they seemed to linger nearer the bottom and were content to wait for the food to fall to the lower level's rather than attacking the surface as the congo tetra's and other's are likely to do.
My two cent's.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I could see congos and angels together. Thing is, I wouldn't keep less than 6 congos in a tank if I was keeping them, and angels I wouldn't want less than 4 unless I had a mated pair.

Depending on how veil tailed your angels are, they might not be able to swim as well as the congos and feeding would be a potential concern, although I find not the worst one to overcome. Since it'd be hard to keep a massive school in a 55 (idk, I think just due to the size of the tank maybe 12-18 would be the limit on congos that make sense in that size tank...I honestly am unsure someone else could answer that better) you might get some nipping between the congos and the angels. But angels also aren't push overs either...I had an angel kill another angel bye ripping its eye straight out of its head and leaving it to die in a corner overnight....this same angel was also a 3 or 4" angelfish that bullied and kept in a corner a FOOT LONG OSCAR as well....so you know...they aren't that soft.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I wouldn't keep angels and Congos together just because they are nearly the same size and you can only have so many heavy bodied largish fish in a 55 gallon tank. It is hard to settle for only a couple species in a tank but very often the more individuals in a tank makes the fish more interesting, you can see personalities and little spats for position and breeding behavior. Either fish is a great choice but I don't think I would care to see both in even my 180 gallon tank.

What about diamond tetras with angelfish? The males are flashy like congo males and they are much smaller fish. I didn't like them in a 3' tank as one male rammed and killed a rival, am sure they would be better behaved in a tank with more room and possibly in larger numbers.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

No I wouldn't do it. 
As angelfish grow they become quite boisterous and territorial. 
I have a 46 gallon with now one angel and 9 pristella plus and albino bristlenose. 
I tried to add in some diamond tetra but the angel doesn't want anymore fish in the tank. He turned sideways and started to attack. 
Better off with smaller species. They may see the larger one as a threat.


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------

